# Cub Cadet SC2400



## dbscga (Feb 2, 2012)

When I attempted to use my tractor yesterday, the engine started, but every time I depressed the gas pedal, the engine quit. (also the lights flickered) Eventually, there was a lot of smoke from the engine compartment (not exhaust) and now the engine will turn over but not start. How big a problem do I have?


----------



## phogbound (Jan 16, 2012)

That's tough to diagnose without seeing the tractor. The seat safety switch needs to be depressed and hooked up or the engine will shut off when you depress the pedal.

Here are the items from the troubleshooting chart in your operator's manual.
1. Make sure you have fuel in the tank
2. Clogged fuel filter
3. Loose/leaking fuel lines
4. Water in the fuel
5. Fuel shut-off valve open

When you turn the key to the run position, you should hear the fuel pump ticking. If not, check the fuses.

The smoke is hard to guess. Was anything against the exhaust? It could be steam from water/anti-freeze. Did it really stink? It could be from something electrical.


----------

